# Water in Transmission/ Hydrauilics System



## Napolean046

Hi I own a MF 135 Diesel Perkins. When I checked the dip stick the oil looked a bit white and frothy. Is that normal? Should I change the oil in it? I looked under the tractor and noticed 2 drain plugs. Just wondering if those are the ones I use to drain the Hydraulic/Transmission oil. Thanks Paul


----------



## shona13

G.Day Mr Napoleon.
Yes change the oil it holds about 6 gallons ,use universal tractor oil or whatever is used in your area .
the drain plugs are both on the left hand side of the tractor one below the clutch pedal and the other at the rear about where your left heel is when you are sitting on the tractor,the filler plug is the big one next to the gearstick ,use a funnel and dont drop anything in there, it takes about five minutes for the oil to level out between the rear housing and the gearbox so dont be in to much of as hurry.
A lot of massey tractors get water in the transmission usually through the gearsticks especially when the dust rubbers are perished or not there ,I would suggest replacing the rubbers when you change the oil and try to keep the tractor under cover .
Thats all 
Happy Days 
Hutch.


----------



## Rusty

I just recently had my JD in the shop to get new hydraulics added for my root grapple ,my mechanic,told me there was a small amount of water in the hydraulic oil and he informed me that this was most likely from running the the tractor for short periods without it getting completely warmed up,apparently this can cause condensation to build in the tank,I was told to run the tractor long enough to let it completely warm up and this will eliminate the problem.Maybe the guy was screwin with me because i am new to tractors but it made sense and he sounded serious .Any one else ever heard this?


----------



## shona13

G.Day rusty 
Yes it is known for this to happen ,all gearboxes/transmissions need a vent to atmosphere some have a small Mushroom type vent others have a hole hidden away somewhere consuequently when using the tractor the transmission oil gets hot and when it cools down it draws in moist air that after a while causes condensation on the inside of the gearbox which eventually finds its way into the oil ,By far the main culprit is gearstick /lever seals which are perished and dont seal as good as originally intended .
I would definitly change the oil and check the filter it may be a washable type if not replace it also check ALL gearstick boots and look for other places where water can get in,by far the best thing is to keep the tractor undercover.
Hope this helps .
Regards 
Hutch.Bye


----------



## jackson101

Mine had a good deal of water in is because the P.O., popped the cylinder cap off and left it that way for about a year. LOTS of water.


----------



## Bradfaltermeier

If u have lots of water and your tractor won't move forward or back and the bucket won't lift. Will just changing the oil help? And won't the lines be full of watery oil and wreck all the new oil? Can water wreck the tranny. I pulled the filters and fray watery water poured out. And noticed the back filler cap is missing and it is low on the stick.


----------



## thomasusa80

I simply as of late had my JD in the shop to get new power through pressure included for my root hook ,my mechanic,told me there was a little measure of water in the pressure driven oil and he educated me that this was in all likelihood from running the tractor for brief times without it getting totally warmed up,apparently this can result in buildup to assemble in the tank,i was advised to run the tractor long enough to give it a chance to totally warm up and this will dispose of the problem.maybe the gentleman was screwin with me on the grounds that i am new to tractors yet it boded well and he sounded genuine .Any one else ever heard this?


----------



## jhngardner367

VERY common,and your mechanic is right.
Even if the unit isn't used much,it should be started,and run until it is good and warm.
This dissipates the condensation.


----------

